# Herping this winter (DUW



## ryanharvey1993 (Jul 26, 2008)

some of you may have seen some of the pics already
Here are a few photos of some of the stuff I have been finding this winter in our local area, have also put a few pics in of stuff I found at Sydney and at sunshine coast (didn’t have any time to go herping at both places, had a quick look at gold coast, at Sydney had a bit of a longer look about, found all the Phyllurus platurus in a friends backyard in a pile of bricks, went for a bush walk as well, only saw 2 Egernia cunninghami which were deep in a crevice and Saiphos equalis, did a quick walk at Wollongong as well, only managed to find a Lampropholis delicata

Local Area
Amphibolurus muricatus









Calyptotis ruficauda








Chelodina longicollis




Cryptoblepharus virgatus








Cryptophis nigrescens




Ctenotus Robusta












Demansia Psammophis








Egernia major








Hemiaspis signata








Lampropholis delicata












Morelia Spilota spp












Ramphotyphlops nigrescens








Tiliqua scincoides
















Frogs and other interesting things
















































Gold coast
Hemidactylus frenatus
















Lampropholis delicata








Sydney and Wollongong
Lampropholis delicata












Phyllurus platurus
















Saiphos equalis








Frogs


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Jul 26, 2008)

wow they are really cute animals and they are the best pics ever.


----------



## missllama (Jul 26, 2008)

love the fat little sugar glider


----------



## Tim.Arm (Jul 26, 2008)

*Awsome shoot's mate.*


----------



## pseudechis4740 (Jul 26, 2008)

Great shots of some great animals, well done and thanks for sharing


----------



## Riley (Jul 26, 2008)

wow nice find! great shots too.


----------



## pythons73 (Jul 26, 2008)

great pictures,wherabouts on the mid north coast are you,as im up here 2,it might b good 2 catch up and go bush walkin as no1 else wants to 2 go as they are not interested in reptiles,cheers


----------



## FNQ_Snake (Jul 26, 2008)

Nice shots mate, looks like a great trip. Love the pics of the Land Mullet. He is great.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Jul 26, 2008)

thanks, live taree and forster, all the local species were found near my house, pretty crap for herping this time of year, always is in my area though, mostly get mammals, get red necked wallabys, sugar gliders, squirel gliders, feathertailed gliders, ring tailed possums, bush rats, antechinus, brush tailed possums etc


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Jul 26, 2008)

i love the frogs


----------

